# Putting in a backup offer? Not sure what to do??



## majiksummer (Sep 13, 2012)

So, I was looking through a realty website here locally and I think I found the place! It's perfect and amazing and the price is insanely low, as in I've never seen a price like this ever for a property like this. It's amazing... but.... somebody else already has an accepted offer on it and  I'm so so so bummed out. Is it possible to put in a backup offer on it so if it falls through with the first offer mine is already there waiting??


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin (Dec 3, 2002)

If you are positive this is the place for you, then put in an offer. you never know when another offer might fall through for many reasons.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

You can put in a back up offer but don't hold your breath.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I got a property that way. First buyers financing fell through, and since I could pay cash, I was next in line and my offer accepted for $1000.00 less. I think the sellers figured cash wouldn't fall through.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Do it. If nothing else it will help the seller in case the buyer tries to jerk them around


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

majiksummer said:


> So, I was looking through a realty website here locally and I think I found the place! It's perfect and amazing and the price is insanely low, as in I've never seen a price like this ever for a property like this. It's amazing... but.... somebody else already has an accepted offer on it and  I'm so so so bummed out. Is it possible to put in a backup offer on it so if it falls through with the first offer mine is already there waiting??


I hope you have already put a back-up offer in! I'll tell you what happened to some recent clients of mine... I tell them about a property, the PERFECT one for them, best in our entire area for what they wanted. They drug their feet for a few days, trying to decide. Then, it is in contract. I let them know right away and asked the if they wanted to put in a back-up offer. Oh, they figured they'd wait to see if the first Buyers bought it... The kicker? That first offer was a Sale Contingent Offer, which meant it COULD BE BUMPED with a Cash or Financed Offer (!!!). This couple qualified for a loan... Now, I am going to have a very difficult time finding them a property like that one (it is now SOLD). If you don't know what type of Offer was submitted, I would get your Agent to contact the Listing Agent pronto OR contact the Listing Agent yourself (!!!).


----------

